# Slide-in Camper Porch



## STRIPASAURUS

Welp...here's my latest fab.....a heavy-duty back deck for "StriperSteve". Still to come are lighted turn-signal bar under the back lip, generator mounting brackets, and bracket for grill as well as undermount sand-spike holder.....Love the fold-up steps!!!!!














































Git'r done!!!


----------



## AL_N_VB

Wow!

Reel purty werk!!!!! you guys are steadily raising the bar!


----------



## catman32

*Sweet*

Striper That is sweet.


----------



## Cdog

Perty work, love them fold up steps.


----------



## DERFM

dude !!! what a deck !!


----------



## STRIPASAURUS

Thanks guys!!! Figured ya'll would appreciate the work in this one!!!


Git'r done!!!


----------



## Catch This

That is good looking and looks to be very functional with or without the steps. I dont want to violate any protocols, but want to know what is an order of magnitude price tag for something similar?


----------



## the rhondel

Nice!!....btw,what kinda camper is that?Geezzz,I might even be able to talk the queen-bee into that...the R


----------



## DERFM

the rhondel said:


> Nice!!....btw,what kinda camper is that?Geezzz,I might even be able to talk the queen-bee into that...the R


it's a 'bigfoot camper'
sorta hard to find on the east coast ; but they are sweet !!!!


----------



## stripersteve

Thanks for building my dream deck stripasaurus.This thing is awesome.Cant wait to get it on the beach.If anyone needs a deck or cooler rack built find mike aka stripasaurus.He can build anything.Ands a hell of a cool guy.See you in a few weeks mike for the accessories.


----------



## STRIPASAURUS

stripersteve said:


> Thanks for building my dream deck stripasaurus.This thing is awesome.Cant wait to get it on the beach.If anyone needs a deck or cooler rack built find mike aka stripasaurus.He can build anything.Ands a hell of a cool guy.See you in a few weeks mike for the accessories.


Your more than welcome Steve!!! I thouroughly enjoyed fabbing it with ya there to help....and be project manager as it was my first!!! Accessories coming....as well as the Spring Run!!!


Git'r done!!!


----------



## Outrigger

*what type of suspension...*

Form definitely seems to follow function on this one...That's truly a nice ride from the camper on down to the newly-fabbed, custom-spec rack...I did have a question though on your truck's suspension...Your camper seems to be riding pretty much levelly, did you have any modifications to the stock suspension to accommodate the weight of the camper and additional porch?...


----------



## stripersteve

Outrigger.My truck is an 06 f350 psd.I installed firestone airbags in the rear.Only run 20 psi in them.I put them on more to cut down on sway than to level.Truck carries it with no problem.


----------



## sandcruiser

*astonished*

By your workmanship and attention to details. Striper is got a dream machine no doubt!

Nicest camper rig I've seen in a long time.


----------



## STRIPASAURUS

"By your workmanship and attention to details. Striper is got a dream machine no doubt!
Nicest camper rig I've seen in a long time." QUOTE....

Thanks!!! Ya humble me!!! And it's not even done yet.....wait till the goodies are attached!!!! More pics to follow!!!

Git'r done!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg

*That is*

Sweet!!!!!! great job!!!!!!!


----------

